# less is more..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Having gone from the 5th wheel to a Casita and a van (AWD Astro van with G80 rear locker/3.73 gears), I find I use the van more than anything else. I got the van and nice big heavy storage boxes that doubled as a sleeping platform. Even with 4" of upholstery foam and 2" of memory foam they were still too hard, took up a lot of space in the garage, were heavy and pain to move from garage to van, etc...

Well, I just went for the ultimate in simplicity. Turned the boxes to garage storage and just got a folding cot! More room, less storage issues, less obvious I'm a camper, more comfortable, zero construction, more storage space.... Wish I'd have just done this to start with!

I go solo a lot and I really like the freedom the van gives me.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice photo


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

At Meriscal mine in Big Bend. 









Got shade!


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

wife and I use a pop up......I admit, I've thought about a 5th wheel...then I think, new truck (diesel), fuel expenses, upkeep, insurance, storage....blah blah...

We are happy with the pup--2 king beds, ac, toilet, small shower...easy to tow (PAID CASH FOR IT)....

I say to each their own; however, I agree that less is more here!


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I did much of the same in a Econovan when I was in Oz. But I had a full queen mattress that sat on a sheet of plywood. Had plenty of storage below for coolers, pots, clothes, etc. For a big boy like myself it made sleeping easy. Here were are outside Manly Beach, 10 years ago.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

We went from a Casita to a 30' 2 weeks ago against my will,and I aint liking it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

some very good photos, but it looks hot there


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've got both, a Casita and a 5th wheel. They each serve a purpose but the 5th wheel is more like home.


----------

